# what tcr composite size giant frame do I need



## warek (Aug 25, 2005)

Hi

I am thinking of buying a giant M/L or L size tcr composite My current bike is a 1991 kestrel 200 sci with 58 cm frame centre to top. My seat height is approxiametley 76 cm from centre of bottom bracket to top of seat. I have the top of the bars at 2- 3 centimetres lower than the seat height. I prefer to have the bars higher than most people these days as I ride longer rides of 100 km + per day and comfort is important. The length of the top tube is 56-57 centimetres and I have a 12 cm 90 degree stem. Any suggestions would be appreciated

Kevin


----------



## TZL (May 4, 2005)

how tall are you?

i'm 6' 0" (well 6' 0.5" to be exact) 34" inseam, and I own both large and medium Giants. I would probably be better off on the larges, but am comfortable on the mediums since i'm used to smaller Mt. Bikes.

Plus if you are looking at new giants (mid-05 and later) there is a new M/L in between size.


----------



## wzq622 (Aug 3, 2004)

I'm 6'3" with a 34 inch inseam and I ride a compact Large. My bike fits me fine with a 120mm stem and a long seatpost.


----------



## PedalSpinner (Aug 24, 2005)

*Get a professional fit*



wzq622 said:


> I'm 6'3" with a 34 inch inseam and I ride a compact Large. My bike fits me fine with a 120mm stem and a long seatpost.


Interesting. I am 6'3" also and rode a large TCR composite 0 with no probs. That was until I got a professional bike fitting done (as opposed to more regular one at the LBS). I then moved up to the topsize 61cm Madone (equivalent to XL compact frame Giant). Higher handlebars means seat can be higher and better leg extension if giving more power.

Conclusion: you can you use other people's experience as a guide but ultimately try to get a professional fitting done. We are all different sizes and fixed dimesions like height and inseam help but they do not tell the whole story. I had flexibility measured, riding style and pedalling technique all looked at and my cycling experience has improved dramatically.


----------

